# Have a dui, thinking of being an EMT..will that



## faro (Mar 27, 2010)

totally prevent me being hired? I got it 2 years ago, no one was hurt and i've since paid all fines and done all the work needed to resolve it. Before that I had a clean driving record. Not even a speeding ticket for 13 years. And nothing since my DUI either. 

I'm a CNA now, but want to try out EMT. I'm collecting HCE for PA school but will go into either nursing or PA which comes down to whichever school will take me first. 

Any  info would be much appreciated.


----------



## faro (Mar 27, 2010)

totally prevent me being hired? I got it 2 years ago, no one was hurt and i've since paid all fines and done all the work needed to resolve it. Before that I had a clean driving record. Not even a speeding ticket for 13 years. And nothing since my DUI either.

I'm a CNA now, but want to try out EMT. I'm collecting HCE for PA school but will go into either nursing or PA which comes down to whichever school will take me first.

Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 27, 2010)

Try the search function. My thoughts are this are well documented in previous threads.

To sum up though: It likely will make your career difficult at best. May make it impossible. Probably will preclude employment anywhere worth working.

The consequences of your actions may bar you from entering my profession. It does in my Province. I am in favour of this.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes, it will hurt being so recent.


----------



## rescue99 (Mar 27, 2010)

faro said:


> totally prevent me being hired? I got it 2 years ago, no one was hurt and i've since paid all fines and done all the work needed to resolve it. Before that I had a clean driving record. Not even a speeding ticket for 13 years. And nothing since my DUI either.
> 
> I'm a CNA now, but want to try out EMT. I'm collecting HCE for PA school but will go into either nursing or PA which comes down to whichever school will take me first.
> 
> Any info would be much appreciated.



Depends on your state licensing policy. Michigan for example; a DUI prohibits licensure for 10 years.


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 27, 2010)

Two threads merged into one.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2010)

In NM I believe it was at least ten years that you most likely wouldn't be hired.

To really help, we would need to know where you are.


----------



## faro (Mar 27, 2010)

*Oops, I'm OP. I'm in California. I'm a working CNA now*

and the DUI was no problem.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2010)

faro said:


> and the DUI was no problem.



Yes, but as a CNA you are not expected to drive. And as an EMT-B, driving is pretty much your main point of being.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 27, 2010)

Same in MA. Why would a company, a good one at least, take the chance when they will have a large number of applicants with clear history. 

I agree that I'm glad to see it keeping people out. Shows utter lack of judgement on your part. I wouldn't be comfortable with someone with poor judgement driving me on my truck.


----------



## FireResuce48 (Mar 27, 2010)

In Maryland I know of a few people that have gotten DUI's and they drive county ambulances. 


Not agreeing with it, but thats what it is.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 27, 2010)

Here in Canada probably not.  The only way that would happen is if a pardon was issued.  Here in Canada we take DUIs more seriously than the USA.  Here are the penalties.

The minimum punishments for impaired driving and driving over 0.08% are:
For the first offense: $1,000 fine, 1-year driving prohibition;
For the second offense: 30 days jail, 2-year driving prohibition
For the third or subsequent offense: 120 days jail, 3-year driving prohibition.

The driving prohibition mentioned is Canada wide unlike the USA where I understand the prohibition only applies to the state it was committed in correct me if I'm wrong on this.  Those are minimum penalties the trial judge or justice can impose a longer term.  Some who have multiple convictions may have a lifetime prohibition imposed.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 28, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> The driving prohibition mentioned is Canada wide unlike the USA where I understand the prohibition only applies to the state it was committed in correct me if I'm wrong on this.  Those are minimum penalties the trial judge or justice can impose a longer term.  Some who have multiple convictions may have a lifetime prohibition imposed.



No, if you lose your license, you can't drive anywhere, and no other state will give you a license while you have a pending suspension in another state.  Most states also are signatories to the Interstate Compact on motor vehicle offenses, so if you are an out-of-state driver, your conviction is reported to your home state, who then may take your license entirely.  

By the way, your penalties are about the same as ours, though New Jersey has longer driver's license suspensions - including a mandatory 10 years for a third offense.  Since the various penalties are long, I'll just post a link.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 28, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> No, if you lose your license, you can't drive anywhere, and no other state will give you a license while you have a pending suspension in another state.  Most states also are signatories to the Interstate Compact on motor vehicle offenses, so if you are an out-of-state driver, your conviction is reported to your home state, who then may take your license entirely.
> 
> By the way, your penalties are about the same as ours, though New Jersey has longer driver's license suspensions - including a mandatory 10 years for a third offense.  Since the various penalties are long, I'll just post a link.



I'm starting to think you could make a lot of money charging for these responses to criminal and driving infractions here.


----------



## reaper (Mar 28, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> No, if you lose your license, you can't drive anywhere, and no other state will give you a license while you have a pending suspension in another state.  Most states also are signatories to the Interstate Compact on motor vehicle offenses, so if you are an out-of-state driver, your conviction is reported to your home state, who then may take your license entirely.
> 
> By the way, your penalties are about the same as ours, though New Jersey has longer driver's license suspensions - including a mandatory 10 years for a third offense.  Since the various penalties are long, I'll just post a link.



I used to think that about a lot of states. But, I have found out that a lot states do not recognize out of state infractions. Hell, I found that SC does not even recognize a Michigan DL, for use! Go figure


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 29, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> I'm starting to think you could make a lot of money charging for these responses to criminal and driving infractions here.



Hrm....  I do take paypal.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 29, 2010)

reaper said:


> I used to think that about a lot of states. But, I have found out that a lot states do not recognize out of state infractions. Hell, I found that SC does not even recognize a Michigan DL, for use! Go figure



Michigan is one of only four states that is not a signatory to the Driver's License Compact (Georgia, Wisconsin, and Tennessee being the others).  That mostly has to do with reporting violations and assessing points for out-of-state violations, but maybe that has something to do with it.

Constitutionally speaking, if you are a resident of MI, and are driving in SC, they can't claim you are an unlicensed driver if you have a valid MI DL.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 29, 2010)

I've been finding out all sorts of fun things about infractions not showing up in other states. I have one speeding ticket in NM, but since I'm now in CO and getting a CO license, it's like it never happened


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 29, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've been finding out all sorts of fun things about infractions not showing up in other states. I have one speeding ticket in NM, but since I'm now in CO and getting a CO license, it's like it never happened



It's a wild and wacky world.  A lot of it depends on what the state that issued the ticket reports to other states - some don't report minor offenses like speeding, so you might get off "free" (that is, without points) if you just pay the ticket.  All states, though, report "serious" offenses like DWI/DUI - then the question becomes whether your home state would suspend your driver's license as a result (PA will not if it's your first offense, for example, making it a common tactic for NJ drunk drivers to move to PA before their trial date.  NJ, on the other hand, suspends anything and everything, like  not washing your hands long enough in violation of one of those Department of Health signs.  [Just kidding. {But not by much...}]).  

I got a PA ticket for speeding on the Walt Whitman bridge once... (who knew it was 45?  And it was 3 am.  Oh, well.)  NJ only gives 2 points for any out of state moving violation, so, in a sense, I made out.


----------



## imurphy (Mar 29, 2010)

In Ireland the amount of alcohol imbibed is taken into account. 

First Offence:
Not exceeding 44 microgrammes of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath: 1 Year disqualification
Exceeding 44 microgrammes but not exceeding 66 micorgrammes of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath: 2 Years disqualification
Exceeding 66 microgrammes of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath.: 3 Years disqualification

Second Offence:
First Offence:
Not exceeding 44 microgrammes of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath: 2 Years disqualification
Exceeding 44 microgrammes but not exceeding 66 micorgrammes of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath: 4 Years disqualification
Exceeding 66 microgrammes of alcohol per 100 millilitres of breath.: 6 Years disqualification

Remember, the above penalties are minimum penalties and the judge has the discretion to increase these penalties, and there is also a fine of up to €5,000 and jail time at the judges discretion. Oh and 6 points on your licence!
So even on your first offence, you could find yourself in jail, €5000 poorer and disqualified from driving for half a decade. 

I still think they're too lenient!


----------



## 18G (Mar 29, 2010)

I would have some reservation especially with the DUI being so recent. But in considering the grand scheme of things, I MAY hire you. 

Was it a single DUI with no other criminal history? Are you overall a person with a good moral character that others will vouch for (excluding friends and your family)? Are you willing to except a job that will require you to do all the primary care with no driving?

In my region, many 911 and commercial EMS units are staffed with two EMT's so it would be easy to put you on a unit where you would do no driving whatsoever. You would have to provide all patient care and complete all the patient care reports for the shift. If you would be okay with this arrangement than I probably would not have a problem hiring you. 

Of course as others have stated it will mainly depend on your State and rather or not they will allow you to become certified. If they do, than its just a matter of convincing the potential employer. 

Everyone makes mistakes and is deserving of a second chance if the person is remorseful and regrets the mistake. It's sometimes hard to tell in an interview though if that is the case and sometimes time is what is needed to make people look past the mistake. 

I would say give it a shot and see how you make out.


----------



## John E (Apr 5, 2010)

*As usual...*

it depends.

What county are you going to try working in?

In California, each county has different requirements and rules regarding EMT licensure, you may not be able to even get a license to work.

What sort of job are you going to be looking for if and when you get your EMT license? If it involves driving an ambulance, you'll have more trouble getting hired than someone without a DUI on their record. If on the other hand, you're planning or hoping to work in an ER or other clinical setting, it may have no affect at all on your ability to get hired.

Whatever you do, don't lie about it if/when you apply for your county license, fill out the forms correctly and completely, lying will disqualify you wherever you try to get licensed faster than the DUI will.

John E


----------



## TraprMike (Apr 5, 2010)

be a volly at the Red Cross


----------



## looker (Apr 6, 2010)

As a general rule in California most company's would not hire you as long as it's on your record. The main issue is the insurance, it would be extremely high being that you are very big liability for the company


----------



## looker (Apr 6, 2010)

18G said:


> I would have some reservation especially with the DUI being so recent. But in considering the grand scheme of things, I MAY hire you.
> 
> Was it a single DUI with no other criminal history? Are you overall a person with a good moral character that others will vouch for (excluding friends and your family)? Are you willing to except a job that will require you to do all the primary care with no driving?
> 
> ...


It's not fair to one partner that they perform all the driving. I understand if you're als unit and you're paramedic and your partner is an EMT that they do the driving while you care for the patient. However, while you're with out a patient it's not fair to make one partner do all the driving.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 6, 2010)

looker said:


> It's not fair to one partner that they perform all the driving. I understand if you're als unit and you're paramedic and your partner is an EMT that they do the driving while you care for the patient. However, while you're with out a patient it's not fair to make one partner do all the driving.



There is a member of my service who doesn't like anyone else to drive but him.  How do you know if there are others in other services who are the same way.


----------



## looker (Apr 6, 2010)

fortsmithman said:


> There is a member of my service who doesn't like anyone else to drive but him.  How do you know if there are others in other services who are the same way.



You're missing my point, if you hire someone as attendant only you basically limiting your self on crew rotation/paring etc. Say that person that loves driving all day him self gets sick, what will happen to attendant if he/she gets paired with someone that is  used to sharing driving with a partner,etc?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

looker said:


> You're missing my point, if you hire someone as attendant only you basically limiting your self on crew rotation/paring etc. Say that person that loves driving all day him self gets sick, what will happen to attendant if he/she gets paired with someone that is  used to sharing driving with a partner,etc?



They deal with it for that shift. I was originally hired on by my old company as attend only on a BLS IFT truck (not because of stupidity like the OPs DUI, but because I was 20 when I was hired), and there were several times I had other people asigned to me because my regular partner was out sick. In fact a couple of them liked it cause they didn't have to do any of the paperwork that night.


----------



## Whittier (Apr 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> I've been finding out all sorts of fun things about infractions not showing up in other states. I have one speeding ticket in NM, but since I'm now in CO and getting a CO license, it's like it never happened



That's awesome. I got a speeding ticket in NM less than a year ago, and it has never showed up. I got off lucky with that one. That was my first and only ticket. B)


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 6, 2010)

Whittier said:


> That's awesome. I got a speeding ticket in NM less than a year ago, and it has never showed up. I got off lucky with that one. That was my first and only ticket. B)



I just had to get my MVR today and it was clear. Nothing showing on it at all.


----------



## onlysimioli (Jun 9, 2011)

I love how everyone here is on their high horse. It sure must be nice to sit so high up that you can look down on us mere mortals. That is the number one problem with ems. Lack of compassion and empathy. I'm tired of hearing how I wouldn't want you driving me or I'm glad its so strictly enforced. Yes a dui is a bad decision but doesn't make a bad person. I had a dui and I'm in the same situation as you. But I'm not letting a bad decision define me and neither should you. Here is some encouragement you can do it. I can and I will. Yes itll be difficult but isn't anything worth doing difficult? And as a heads up he who hasn't sin throw the first stone.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not about being high and mighty, it's the simple fact that there are scads of EMTs with a 100% clean record, who are not an insurance risk. 

If you think for a moment that any ambulance company cares that "you made a mistake and you're not a bad person", well... you're in for a rude awakening. 

They. Don't. Care. 

We beat this topic to death every few weeks. It's always the same. To be an EMT, you have to drive. To drive company vehicles you must have a clean record. If you don't, in 95% of the cases, it's game over. If you DO manage to get hired, please come back and tell us we're wrong and what you did to get them to hire you. Since we talk about EMTs and DUIs so often, I'm sure it'll be a sticky.


----------



## looker (Jun 9, 2011)

onlysimioli said:


> I love how everyone here is on their high horse. It sure must be nice to sit so high up that you can look down on us mere mortals. That is the number one problem with ems. Lack of compassion and empathy. I'm tired of hearing how I wouldn't want you driving me or I'm glad its so strictly enforced. Yes a dui is a bad decision but doesn't make a bad person. I had a dui and I'm in the same situation as you. But I'm not letting a bad decision define me and neither should you. Here is some encouragement you can do it. I can and I will. Yes itll be difficult but isn't anything worth doing difficult? And as a heads up he who hasn't sin throw the first stone.



You need to understand our point of view. As owner, with high unemployment and big selection of people wanting to work for me, do i want to risk with someone compare to someone else. If i were to hire someone with dui, not only will my auto insurance be higher but my overall risk will be higher. Most company have no reason to take that risk because there are plenty of people that have everything clean and do not cost insurance as much money as someone that do not have clear record.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 9, 2011)

Any luck in your search.


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 9, 2011)

Having a DUI sucks, i feel for you i really do, did i have a few to many once or twice when i was younger? yeah.
i didn't get behind the wheel though, 
i have driven when i was younger after a couple of beers and IF i was unfortunate enough to get pulled over i may have blown more than a .08 or whatever it is,
never did though, and i haven't drank in about 15 years, never really liked it anyway,
its a pity but those laws are there for a reason, this actually came up in our class orientation, before we even payed a dime for our course,
the proctor said IF YOU HAVE A DUI DON'T BOTHER WITH THIS CLASS!

so it is a problem in the industry to some extent or they wouldn't think to bring it up,
its not that difficult to have a clean DMV record i have been driving for over two decades and i was no angel at one time when i was younger,
i just wasn't a dumbass,
ah well. good luck


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jun 9, 2011)

onlysimioli said:


> I love how everyone here is on their high horse. It sure must be nice to sit so high up that you can look down on us mere mortals. That is the number one problem with ems. Lack of compassion and empathy. I'm tired of hearing how I wouldn't want you driving me or I'm glad its so strictly enforced. Yes a dui is a bad decision but doesn't make a bad person. I had a dui and I'm in the same situation as you. But I'm not letting a bad decision define me and neither should you. Here is some encouragement you can do it. I can and I will. Yes itll be difficult but isn't anything worth doing difficult? And as a heads up he who hasn't sin throw the first stone.



I got rear-ended by a drunk-driver. I had tons of compassion for her when I was evaluating/treating her, then once the 911 service showed up and she was no longer my patient, my compassion went away, because people who drive under the influence *are* bad people and they don't deserve unending compassion or empathy. I can't empathize with selfish jerks who endanger other people's lives by driving and then complain that no one would want to be driven around by them.


----------



## Sublime (Jun 9, 2011)

There is a difference between getting totally hammered and driving and having a couple more than you should have and then driving home. I am not saying it is right, or that it is ok, but I am sure many of you have done it. When people are young they make mistakes, saying that it makes them a bad person is ridiculous. He got a DUI not a DWI, so he wasn't too overly intoxicated. I agree with the guy who said some of you need to get off your high horse.

Now on to your question OP, if you are serious about going into the medical field, and are seriously considering nursing or PA, then skip right on to that. 

EMT is a low paying job (in most places) with an over-flowing market of people wanting to do it, making it very competitive. Your DUI will hurt your chances significantly of getting hired somewhere solely on the fact you have to drive.
Continue working as a CNA and pursue a different medical career is my advice. You will make more money and save time in the long run.


----------



## mspazz (Jun 9, 2011)

It's actually usually not the company that has issue with hiring you with a DUI on file, it's the insurance that denies the coverage as a liability.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Did we really resurrect a thread that is over a year old?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Zombie threads are cool. They only die if you shoot them in the head at close range, or burn them.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jun 10, 2011)

Sublime said:


> There is a difference between getting totally hammered and driving and having a couple more than you should have and then driving home. I am not saying it is right, or that it is ok, but I am sure many of you have done it. When people are young they make mistakes, saying that it makes them a bad person is ridiculous. He got a DUI not a DWI, so he wasn't too overly intoxicated. I agree with the guy who said some of you need to get off your high horse.



Even one beer will lower your driving abilities (which is something that any one who consumes alcohol & has a driver's license should know). When I was young(er) I drank a lot -- but the difference is I never put myself in a situation where I would be selfishly driving afterwards, regardless of how much I was drinking. I always had a DD, enough money to pay for a cab, or arrangements to stay at a friend's house. People who use mind-altering substances without that basic consideration for making sure they don't needlessly kill someone else are bad people, even if they "only" have a couple more than they should. There's no way to justify it. My youthful indiscretions never put anyone's life in danger.


----------

